# The Best and Worst Charities!



## GAP (25 Nov 2013)

Interesting email this morning.....

The Best and Worst Charities!

This is interesting, have read it before but with the holidays coming up we might just want to read it again!!

 -- WHERE DOES CHARITY MONEY GO??? -- 
Some interesting stats in this message.  

The Terry Fox organization contributes $0.83 for every dollar raised to cancer research.  
The Canadian Cancer Society: $0.22 for every dollar raised.

Admin costs for the Terry Fox Run are low because most of the admin costs are paid by its many volunteers.  Only $0.17 is used for run promotion and supplies.   Every person organizing & managing absorbs all expenses other than the run donor sheets and some sign age.

Do you know that the CEO of Shriners’, the Imperial Potentate, makes $0.00 per year?  How about that for a salary?  There are 22 hospitals helping kids in Canada , the USA and in Mexico .  His salary is matched by the Provincial Potentate’s income which is also $0.00 per year.
So the next time you see a Shriner in a mall, selling whatever, give generously. 
……………….
As you open your pockets for yet another natural disaster, keep the following information in mind.
We have listed the charities from the highest (worst paid offender) to the lowest (least paid offender).

The worst offender, for the 11th year in a row is UNICEF,whose CEO receives $1,200,000 per year, plus a Rolls Royce for his exclusive use wherever he goes, and an expense account that is rumored to be well over $150,000.
Only pennies from the donations go to the UNICEF cause (less than $0.14 per dollar of income).

The second worst offender this year is Marsha J. Evans, President and CEO of the American Red Cross.
Her salary for the year ending in 2009 was $651,957 plus expenses.  She enjoys 6 weeks fully paid holidays including all related expenses during the holiday trip for her and her husband and kids, and 100% fully paid health & dental plan for her and her family….for life! 
This means out of every dollar they bring in, about $0.39 goes to charity causes.

The third worst offender, again for the 7th time, was Brian Gallagher, President of the United Way.  He receives a $375,000 base salary (US funds), plus so many expense benefits it's hard to keep track as to what it is all worth, including a fully paid lifetime membership at 2 golf courses
(1 in Canada, 1 in the USA), 2 luxury vehicles, a yacht club membership, 3 major company gold credit cards for his personal expenses... and so on….
This equates to about $0.51 per dollar of income going to charity causes.

Fourth worst offender, in the fourth spot for every year since this information has been made available since 1998, is amazingly yet again, World Vision. Its President (Canada) receives $300,000 base salary, plus a home valued in the $700,000 - $800,000 range (completely furnished, all housing expenses, including taxes, water/sewer, telephone/fax, HD/high speed cable, weekly maid service and pool/yard maintenance), fully paid private schooling for his children, upscale automobile, and a $55,000 personal expense account for clothing/food, plus a $125,000 business expense account. 
And get this: because it is a "religious based" charity, World Vision pays little or no taxes, can receive government assistance and does not have to declare were the money goes. 
Only about $0.52 of earned income per dollar is available for charity causes.
……..
Of the some sixty-odd charities we looked at, thelowest paid President/CEO/Commissioner was heading up a charity group in Canada .  We found, believe it or not, that it was...

Ready for this...?

I think you might be surprised...
It is none other than...

The Salvation Army's Commissioner Todd Bassett, who receives a salary of only $13,000 per year (plus housing) for managing this $2 billion dollar organization.
Which means about $0.93 per dollar earned, is readily available and goes back out to local charity causes.

Truly amazing…
…and well done, "Sally Ann” and the “ Shriners”!!!!!!!
No further comment is necessary..

So think twice before selecting the Charity of your choice.
Which one really does the best for the most, or the least for the most, for that matter????? 

Remember that charity starts at home. 
Let's look after the people of this country.


----------



## Remius (25 Nov 2013)

That email has been going around for years.

http://www.snopes.com/politics/business/charities.asp

Not everything on the interweb is true or accurate...


----------



## Bluebulldog (25 Nov 2013)

I always support the salvation Army, and Sick Kids hospital.

Never rule out local as well. Food Banks, and local service clubs like the Lions Club do work exclusively in their own communities, and almost 100% of all monies raised go back into the community.


----------



## Retired AF Guy (25 Nov 2013)

If you want information on the various charities operating in Canada, check out the website for  Charity Intelligence Canada.


----------

